# rotterdam/rembrandt paper model



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

New from jsc in poland is the 1;400 scale rotterdam/rembrant model.
can build three versions
1960s rotterdam
1990s rembrandt
hotel version

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format... - PaperModelers.com&txt=http://store.jsc.pl/


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

for anyone out there that have never tried these card models here are a few more european sites worth looking at
http://www.scaldismodelclub.nl/
http://www.zeistbouwplaten.nl/
http://www.schreiber-bogen.de/


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

hull is started and some decks done.building her as the Rembrant


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Its looking good, when I was at sea I built a couple paper/card models, a Hansa cargo ship and the passenger ship Bremen (unfinished)...

Cheers Frank


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Frank P said:


> Its looking good, when I was at sea I built a couple paper/card models, a Hansa cargo ship and the passenger ship Bremen (unfinished)...
> 
> Cheers Frank


i have a heap of them on the go.mostly liners and aircraft carriers


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Just read a nice article on Rotterdam ( The 1958 one and the new one) in Power ships, a publication of the Steam Ship Historical Society of America.
https://www.sshsa.org/


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Frank P said:


> Its looking good, when I was at sea I built a couple paper/card models, a Hansa cargo ship and the passenger ship Bremen (unfinished)...
> 
> Cheers Frank


i have the hmv model of bremen-1929 at 1;250 scale partly built at present


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

herky said:


> i have the hmv model of bremen-1929 at 1;250 scale partly built at present


Post some photos when you are ready.

I think that the Bremen that I was building was the Ex Pasteur..

Cheers Frank


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Frank P said:


> Post some photos when you are ready.
> 
> I think that the Bremen that I was building was the Ex Pasteur..
> 
> Cheers Frank


its on hold in garage at moment.will dig her out and photograph her.the hmv one i have not started on .the one i started on is schreiber model at 1;250


----------

